# GB series #2 viper



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

*File Name*: GB series #2 viper

*File Submitter*: Bell14</p >

*File Submitted*: 12 Jan 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is my best template i think. its part of the GB series and its called the viper. If you have any suggestions let me know. I want to improve thanks

Click here to download this file


----------

